# Christmas cartoons



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As there is a complete lack of Christmas spirit on this forum I thought I'd try to







inject some






















Well, they made me smile anyway


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, they made me smile anyway


Me too - thankyou!

I would feel a bit more Christmassy if it hadn´t been raining solidly for five days, But at least the shortest day has now passed and spring is just round the corner.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> spring is just round the corner.


Now that's an optimist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too - thankyou!
> 
> I would feel a bit more Christmassy if it hadn´t been raining solidly for five days, But at least the shortest day has now passed and spring is just round the corner.


Well, where there's life there's hope...as you point out, we've passed the solstice, Vince Cable is self-destructing and Manchester City won't top the Premier League over Christmas.
We've been holed up indoors for two days now. OH ventured forth to get Azor's grub but apart from that we've been watching La Liga, listening to Radio 4 and reading.
Well, it's the price you pay for summer sun. I read somewhere that warm air holds more moisture...


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

One thing you can always guarantee about the British...they will always "whinge" about the weather, whatever it's doing! Merry Christmas one and all...Count your Blessings...be HAPPY!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> One thing you can always guarantee about the British...they will always "whinge" about the weather, whatever it's doing! Merry Christmas one and all...Count your Blessings...be HAPPY!!!!


I'm not whingeing....I'm complaining loudly and frequently!! We've had almost four days of non-stop torrential rain here...
But you're right...it could be a foot or more of snow....We're lucky.
Seasons greetings to you too


----------

